# UP 4014 restoration begins



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

New video and article on Union Pacifics website. Link below. 


UP 4014 Restoration Begins up.com


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I am very excited about UP getting a big boy running again.
I have videoed 3985 and 844. Looking forward to 4014 coming to St Louis. I know 844
is running again. Whats the status of 3985? I think it has boiler problems. They may
let it sit till they get 4014 running. Cool stuff.


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

3985 is in storage in the roundhouse with 838 and the active rotary plow. 3985 will be waiting at least until 4014 is done.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The UP started this restoration a couple years ago or so but stopped due to funding I believe. Sounds like they either came across some money or they have mechanics sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> The UP started this restoration a couple years ago or so but stopped due to funding I believe. Sounds like they either came across some money or they have mechanics sitting around doing nothing.


They brought 4014 back to Cheyenne several years ago but have been actively rebuilding 844 during that time. The shop worked many long days and weekends on 844 which was just completed and ran the Cheyenne Frontier days train a few weeks ago. Parts that were common to 4014 and 844 were rebuilt at the same time. Parts for 4014 like springs were purchased and in the shop a year ago. I suspect 4014 will be done sooner than we think.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

I to am super excited about the restoration of the Big Boy. I LOVE, LOVE , LOVE the Big Boy. What a awesome piece of American loco history. The only thing that kinda upsets me, is they are making it oil fired. I understand why.But I just think the right thing to have done, is to left it coal. In my eyes, it's to big of a legend to alter. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

Wyoming and Colorado are semi arid. Sparks from modern freight car wheels start grass fires all the time. Burning coal in this day and age would be a nightmare. The tourist railroads burning coal here use spark arrestors and follow behind with speeders equipped with sprayers to put out fires. A Bigboy blowing coal cinders at 60 mph wouldn't go over well.


----------

